# Baby boy brother names??



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

I got (rescued in my opinion..) 2 baby boys from Petco about 2 weeks ago. I'm treating them for upper respiratory right now, and they're only 3 months old.

They are both dumbos. One is a tan hooded, the other is mostly white with a few tan spots. 

I'm having problems coming up with names for them. Any suggestions??

Cheech and Chong are out! Chong is my older boy, and he had a brother Cheech who we lost to pneumonia when he was about their age, maybe a little bit older.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

well, i can't really think of any names but maybe pics would help?


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

Cheng and Eng (famous Siamese Twins)
Ernest and Julio (Gallo)
Cain and Able
Mario and Luigi
Martini and Rossi
Wilbur and Orville (Wright)
William and Andrew (Smith)
Jacob and Wilhelm (Grimm)


----------



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll post pictures soon...we just got another run-a-bout ball for them so they can both run at the same time


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

william and harry
deimos and phobos (mars' horses, although not sure if they were brothers)
gary and phillip (neville)
zeus and hades


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

william and harry
deimos and phobos (mars' horses, although not sure if they were brothers)
gary and phillip (neville)
zeus and hades


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

mark and ashton? (sorta like mary kate and ashley lol) im lame
shaggy and scooby

that's all i can come up with lol


----------



## ratgirl_fk (Apr 4, 2008)

Some of my favorite rattie names are Ace and Onion. My ratties in the past were Fritz, Kira, Oreo, Skunky and Fei-Yen


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

I love the Mario and Luigi suggestion!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

k9luver, have you decided on names for the boys yet? What about pictures?


----------

